
Modes of Living - paraschopra
https://invertedpassion.com/modes-of-living/
======
karmakaze
The article is good in saying stay out of the middle. The point it missed
completely is that you can be in several places at once. Accepting of many
things and simultaneously changing the world in a specific other place. Same
goes for being intro/extravert. After looking inward, take what you've
discovered and apply it outwardly. Like they say, wisdom is knowing what can
be changed and picking your battles along the lines of your passions.

